# Tiefschwarzer Humor



## Berggeist1963 (13 Aug. 2010)

Ich weiss, ist nicht jedermanns/fraus Sache, aber hat irgendwie auch seine Daseinsberechtigung. 
Man weiss ja, wie schwierig es ist, in einem Sterbezimmer für den Dahinscheidenden die richtigen Worte zu finden. Hier ein paar "nette" Vorschläge, die den Gesprächseinstieg erleichtern könnten:

1. Kannst du mir bis nächsten Monat hundert Euro leihen?
2. Hast du dir schon überlegt, als was du wiedergeboren werden möchtest?
3. Bist du auch so müde? Ich glaube, das ist das Wetter.
4. Weiss steht dir übrigens sehr gut!
5. Boah, hast du aber ein dickes Buch auf dem Nachttisch.
6. Du hast es gut! Benzin wird auch schon wieder teurer.
7. Stört es dich, wenn ich rauche?
8. Sag doch auch mal was!
9. Ach komm, Augen zu und durch!
10. Apropos, die Toten Hosen haben eine neue CD rausgebracht.
11. Das ist vielleicht eine Luft hier drin. Wie du das bloss aushältst.
12. Rate mal, wen ich gestern gev...lt habe?
13. Wie lang wart ihr jetzt verheiratet?
14. Ist das aber dunkel hier drin.
15. Mach dir keinen Kopf wegen der Beerdigung! Und deine Frau wird bestimmt auch ganz schnell drüber weg sein. Das wirste dann schon sehen.
16. Hm, sach mal, wieso heisst das eigentlich "abnippeln"?
17. Rate mal, wieviel der Grabstein kosten soll? Wenn ich dir das sage trifft dich glatt der Schlag!
18. Ist das nicht toll? Der Arzt hat mir gestern gesagt, ich bin kerngesund!
19. Deinen Hund werden wir wohl auch einschläfern müssen...


----------



## Punisher (13 Aug. 2010)

makaber


----------



## AMUN (13 Aug. 2010)

> Du hast es gut! Benzin wird auch schon wieder teurer


----------



## DerTorto (13 Aug. 2010)

Nur nicht weinen! Immer vorwärts mit der Leiche.


----------



## Karrel (15 Aug. 2010)

steh sonst auf schwarzen humor! aber das ist iwie lw!


----------

